# Scared of Natural FET



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

I've been down to Barts today to have a dummy et (all sorted now I think!) and they are ready to get me going with a completely natural FET next month, all going well.

The worry I have is that (TMI coming up . . ) I always have around 5 days of brown discharge before AF arrives and when we did ICSI last time and I was on Cylogest, AF still arrived a couple of days early.

I really would feel happier with some progesterone support, preferably injectable Gestone but I'm not sure how much choice I have.

Is this something I can put my foot down and demand (in the nicest possible way) or do I need to let these doctors and nurses do what they feel is best?  Although fantastic in his field, my consultant isn't the easiest person to speak to and is quite intimidating (that's if I even get to see him!).

Any advice or previous experience of people who have been in similar situations, would be gratefully received.

Halo


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi

On my first 2 cycles I was worried I wasn't absorbing the cyclogest pessaries properly, as my AF always arrived exactly on time. My third cycle I mentioned it beforehand and they agreed to monitor my progesterone levels at transfer and post transfer to check absorption (I was private so just paid £40 per test for this). I was absorbing it properly and levels were high. AF still arrived dead on time, no lateness at all like may other women get with cyclogest.

I am now doing a FET, but it is part medicated, as I did some ovulation predictor tests and I have a short luteal phase, so needed progynova.

I would phone up and ask if you can have your progesterone levels tested at ET. Ask to talk to a nurse and say you'd like them to raise it with the consultant, if you find him intimidating. You may need to pay, if you are NHS??

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

If theres something that worrying you or concerning you about your tx, I think you should always bring it up with your nurse/consultant.  I had totally natural FET with no medical support at all and am due to have a baby on thursday, so it can work but do ring your clinic and talk them through your fears about your spotting 5 days before AF. 

Wishing you the best of luck,

Marie xxxx


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for your responses.  I am seeing the Nurse tomorrow to get sorted, so will discuss with her then! 

Halo xx


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining in  

We have had 2 medicated FET's which failed, they were medicated because I have PCOS & very irregular cycles.  But since then I have had a second opinion
& have been put on metformin & my cycles are better & I have been doing the
ovulation kits & find to my surprise that I am now ovulating each month)!
I have now been advised to go for a natural FET but I am terrified! This is our
last go & although I hate the drugs & what they do to your body I would have
preferred to leave it to the clinic (I feel it takes the pressure off me) I am happy to go for a natural FET but I am scared that I will tell them I'm ovulating 
& Be a day or two out & it's all ruined.  I've been told to use the kits with smily face on as that will tell me exactly when I'm surging as the kits I have used
just have the 2 lines on & for a few days the lines all look the same so I never quite know exactly which day is the DAY!. Also I've been told by a clairevouyant
to insist on them putting the 2 remaining embies back! but am worried that even if they both defrost which is highly unlikley will they put them back even if they are poor quality.  I feel so stressed about all of this I just felt I needed to come on & chat & I could do with some support


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Bevvers,

You're more than welcome to join in  .  I know exactly how you feel regarding the fear of a natural FET.  I think it's the pressure of knowing it's all reliant on your body!  Using the smiley face ovulation kit should help (I did a dummy run myself this month in preparation for next month using the smiley face kits!) it is very clear, none of this holding the sticks up to the light to try and see which line is darker!!

After speaking to a nurse at our clinic today, she said if the embryo's aren't doing so great they will still put them back as they might flourish in a natural environment, rather than in a dish in a lab, so don't feel too down if they aren't the best.  From things I've read I've come to the conclusion that the ones that are meant to be, will be - so many people have fantastic embryo's that don't implant and then go on to achieve a pregnancy with embryo's that seemed less viable.

This is such a stressful time, but just think how much better for your body it must be to go through this with no drugs - I'm holding onto that thought throughout all of this!!

Hang on in there - fingers crossed for us both  

Halo xx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies...I am also due to have FET after my next AF so probably early Sept now and my clinic have also told me it will be a natural cycle. After 2 failed fresh ICSI cycles where I have started to bleed very early after ET, I really feel that I need some kind of medication to encourage my embies to stay put! Last time I used pessaries and the time before took the HCG jab 3 days after ET...neither made the slightest difference. Now someone has suggested Gestone injections. We had our consultation yesterday but I can't stop thinking about it. Should I ring and insist on some kind of support as we are private.....
I have just googled and found lots of research that points to a higher chance of success with medicated FET....Gawd, i'm desperate! 
nvb xxxx


----------



## Halo (Aug 30, 2006)

Forgot to add, when I questioned the nurse over using Progesterone as added support, she said that with a natural FET, as you don't have all the other drugs messing with your system, should an embryo implant, your hormones will naturally rise enough to support the pregnancy.  

This advice was given to me following a good day 21 blood test.

NVB - I've also read lots of good things about medicated FET, particularly with Gestone injections.  Right with you also - how good would it be just to make it to test day?!?!?  It must be dragging waiting until Sept.  It's driving me nuts waiting for AF to start in two weeks - far too impatient .

Halo xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi my name is buster and i was an addict to progesterone      i demanded it in all my tx, all failed, i moved my frosties to a new clinic where proff fleming works he is the proff that made all the protacols for ivf that is used in uk, i was told i was having a natural fet i was destrote what no progesterone omg no i need loads of it and i want gestone the strongest you have, he laughed and explained alot to me regarding progeserone support, basically to much is just as bad, anyway i thought what the hell, its not worked so  far with all the mad drugs i have taken, so i went with it, i felt so well throughout my tx, the only drugs i had were 2 beta hcg shots one before transfer and one a week after, and i was on claxane. Well low and behold no drugs and i got my bfp on my 8th attempt drug free, i am now convinced it was because my body didnt like all the drugs i had been pumping in over the years, also my womb lining was really thick which on drugs it had never been struggled to get it over 7mm,
just wanted to share my story with yous, fet natural, i would go with it any daym i have my beautiful wee twinkles to prove it
love buster 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Buster...that's amazing! Congrats and well done you. Did make me   at the way you demanded the strongest progesterone....that's how I feel!!! Like screaming at them.....I need drugs  !!!!
I did ask for Clexane but have been told I will be having nothing, nada, zip! Not one needle or drug! I can take aspirin if I like though   Dunno how much? Guess I should have asked!!!! 
Can I ask what cell stage your embies were and what day transfer you had? 
nvb xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

i took aspirin also. 75mg. My embies were 3 cell when thawed and we tried to take them to blast but they got to 8 cell and we were adviced that they were looking good and to put them back at 8, at the time i was really disappointed as thought it would be yet another fail, but no they were right. I honestly feel that my body much preferred the natural tx, wish i had tried it along time ago. all the very best keep     
love Kim xxx
PS fight for the clexane, there is a Dr a academic just now doing loads of studies and he is saying it makes a huge impact on implantation and blood flow to the placenta when it develops, challenge them, it will do you know harm so tell them you wish to try it, it is a low weight molecule heparin that has very very few side effects, tell them you want to try      and its not an expensive drug either. Demand a reason not to try it.       your body your the boss    
love Kim xx


----------

